# Ibook G4 et Rayons X d'aéroport



## Little_Juliet (29 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je prends l'avion samedi et bien entendu j'emmène mon ordinateur en cabine avec moi. J'aurais aimé savoir si le passage de l'ordinateur aux rayons X ne risquait pas de l'endommager (composants, cartes etc...)
Pourriez vous me renseigner et me dire quelles sont les précautions à prendre ? 
Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée


----------



## Aenelia (29 Juin 2006)

Tu dois le mettre dans une valise en plomb sinon il subira des dommages irréversibles.


----------



## Little_Juliet (29 Juin 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois le mettre dans une valise en plomb sinon il subira des dommages irréversibles.



Une valise en plomb ?? Comment ça ? a se trouve où ? Est ce que l'ordi est obligé de passer dans les rayons X ? Que se passe t il dans comme "dommage irréversibles" ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Juin 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois le mettre dans une valise en plomb sinon il subira des dommages irr&#233;versibles.


C'est ironique ou quoi ? On y met bien les t&#233;l&#233;phones portables et les montres dans ces bo&#238;tes &#224; rayon X .... ?  

Et de toute fa&#231;on, ils vont voir une mallette qui leur para&#238;tra suspecte... donc ils vont la faire ouvrir... 


Enfin, je sais pas... mais moi, je me serais pas fait de soucis... (En m&#234;me temps, pour quelqu'un qui &#224; pris l'avion une fois dans sa vie.... )

Edit : Renseignements pris : Tu peu passer les tapis &#224; rayons X sans probl&#232;mes, par contre, les portiques, tu oublies. (&#199;a fonctionne avec des aimants.... tout ce qu'il faut pour mettre le bordel dans ton mac. )


----------



## YDKJPhilly (29 Juin 2006)

Mon iB est pass&#233; de multiples fois aux rayons X des a&#233;roports et n'a jamais montr&#233; un signe de faiblesse... Ton ordi ne risk rien et passez de bonnes vacances tous les 2 !


----------



## Little_Juliet (29 Juin 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> Mon iB est passé de multiples fois aux rayons X des aéroports et n'a jamais montré un signe de faiblesse... Ton ordi ne risk rien et passez de bonnes vacances tous les 2 !



Merci pour ta réponse, c'est rassurant  
Je pars en stage alors ce ne sont pas de vraies vacances mais merci à toi


----------



## Aenelia (30 Juin 2006)

Ouais je plaisantais hein mdr pour le coup de la valise &#224; plomb, je pensais pas que vous prendriez ca au s&#233;rieux.
Il n'y a aucun soucis &#224; le passer aux rayons X par contre &#233;teind le bien avant le passage dans la machine.


----------



## lanilodo (1 Juillet 2006)

Exact je prend l'avion tres souvent et la plupart du temps, ils demande de le sortir de sa valise et de mettre le portable sur le tapis. No soucis pour ton ordi et bonne vacances


----------



## laf (1 Juillet 2006)

Pas de souci, je te confirme, je connais des tas de gens qui passent les filtres aéroport tous les jours ou presque avec leur ordi, aucun risque. 
Concernant le portique, de toutes façons, ils ne te laisseront jamais l'opportunité d'y passer ta machine, donc, pas de pb non plus.


----------

